# Accident update



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place to post.

I haven't been posting her much well for one I moved, and 2nd Roxy had been attacked by a dog causing her to lose her front right leg, it all happened 4 days ago. I really don't want to get into details because I want to forget and also its still fresh In my mind im just getting over the shock. 

The good news is she is making a fantastic recovery, already adjusting well on 3 legs. I am just happy she is alive and still with me.


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Omg I'm so sorry to hear this. 
Glad she is alive and doing well, hope you're both not traumatised by this and you both can move on and be happy.
Sending big hugs to you both xxxx


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Oh how horrible! So glad Roxy is make a good recovery, that must have been an awful shock and heartbreak. hugs to you and little Roxy.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh wow! Im so sorry this happened! I hope Roxy recovers fast and learns to love her new life with 3 legs. Best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my gosh, how awful  I'm glad to hear Roxy is recovering well. Lots of positive healing thoughts coming her way, and I'll pray for your comfort as well.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy thought and healing sending your way. Speedy recovery to you Roxy!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

God bless her, what an horrendous experience for you both to go through, thank goodness she's alive, sending healing thoughts your way. X


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh my god, that must have been so scary for you, I'm so sorry to hear this happened.  I'm so glad to hear she's alive! I hope she recovers soon.


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Sending healing thoughts your way. He is still alive so you have lots to be thankful for. You have gone through a lot, hope you both feel better.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Omg this makes me want to cry. ..so sorry.


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Sending hugs and good thoughts to you both!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you everyone for your kind words, She doesn't know she has 3 legs, I have to slow her down because sometimes she gets carried away, Here's a pic of her,


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh Roxy, even though you are missing a smart part of yourself, you have never looked more beautiful! You survived and thats a wonderful wonderful thing! Keep on girl, you'll be just fine :love2:


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

she is my special girl and I am happy to have to her in my life, if I would have lost her I think I would be lost in my own world :'(


----------



## 3 loves (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so glad she is still with you. Such a beautiful girl all my love and wishes for the two of you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you, i really needed to get this off my chest, this is a wonderful forum more pictures of my baby will be posted in the pic section


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Aww, her little face! Poor baby and poor you! What a horrendous thing to happen. I'm so glad she's still with you. Give yourself time. That's going to be difficult to forget. Many hugs and much love being sent your way and give poor little Roxy a kiss from me x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

I will and thank you , she's been spoilt rotten plus I bought her a toy with squeakers and she's one happy Chihuahua


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Poor little girl! That's just about my worst nightmare. I hope she continues to recover well.


----------



## KFox (Apr 17, 2013)

Awe so sorry that happened, she is such a beautiful girl... So happy to hear she is recovering well!!


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Hugs to you guys. I'm glad she's ok.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh you poor sweethearts, I feel for both of you, what a horror story! Thank
goodness she survived, it looks like she is recovering super quickly, I hope she
continues to do well, please give her a gentle kiss from me and BIG hugs to you!


----------



## roxy2013 (Apr 15, 2013)

thank you so much  I am doing better each day, still have flash backs but not as bad as before, What I have to get used to is the fact she has 3 legs now, im accepting it but still have to get used to as when I pick her up i don't feel another paw on me its hard but it will get easy each day, roxy doesn't know she back to her old self


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so sorry that you and Roxy had to go through that.
I am so glad she is recovering.
Hugs to you both.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## srdefoe (Feb 23, 2013)

Awwww, every Chi owner's nightmare. Be blessed!
Sue


----------

